# X320 with 44" Blower



## arksnow (Dec 16, 2016)

I am debating getting the 44" blower for my x320. Anybody have feedback on performance of the blower on an x320? Also, any idea of the minimum about if snow it can handle? (Would it blow only 2 inches of snow?)


----------

